# Hibernate Problem bei bidirektionaler 1:n Verbindung



## eolith421 (23. Aug 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem bei einer 1:n Verbindung.
Ich habe zwei Klassen:
Eine Klasse Diagnose und eine Klasse Archetypen.

Dabei habe ich eine 1:n Verbindung, d.h. 1 Diagnose kann n Archetypen enthalten. Die Verbindung ist auf beiden Seiten modelliert, d.h. ich kann auf der Seite Diagnose alle Archtypen aufrufen bzw. auf der Seite der Archetypen die zugehörige Diagnose aufrufen. 

Mein Problem ist nun, dass nicht alle Archteypen einer Diagnose zugeordnet sind und ich eine Liste erstellen will die mir alle Archetypen ausgibt egal ob diesen eine Diagnose zugeordnet ist oder nicht. Irgendwie geht das nicht, wie kann ich diese Abfrage in Hibernate stellen?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Cage Hunter (25. Aug 2010)

Also das beantwortet Google auch sehr gut, NetBeans kann Dir entsprechenden Code auch automatisch generieren. 
Aber um Deine Frage direkt zu beantworten kann das in etwa so aussehen :


```
EntityManager em = getEntityManager();
try {
   CriteriaQuery cq = em.getCriteriaBuilder().createQuery();
   cq.select(cq.from(Archetype.class));
   Query q = em.createQuery(cq);
   return q.getResultList();
   } finally {
      em.close();
   }
```


----------



## eolith421 (27. Sep 2010)

Hallo!
Danke für deine Hilfe. Das hat mir geholfen, ich nutze Eclispe und nicht netbean. Bei google habe ich geschaut nur offenabr unter dem falschen Begriff, mein Fehler!

Gruß,
Florian


----------

